# Whos had to send their gun back to S&W?



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

For those of you who've had to send your gun back to S&W to have it repaired, how long did it take?

My brand new PPK/s has been gone for 2 weeks now, and I just called the store, and they said it could take up to a month!  Please tell me thats not true.

Is it possible for me to just say keep the broken gun and get a new(working) gun?


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I sent a 5906TSW back and it was repaired and returned in about a week's time. I did send it back through a factory connection that I have though. I don't know if that type of turn around is typical.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

After 3 weeks of being gone, I got my gun back today! :smt041 

Hopefully tomorrow I can go to the range and shoot the darn thing. LOL


----------

